# 2001 Jetta Torque Values!!



## meaculpa20v (Aug 15, 2001)

hey everyone I need torque values for lug nuts for a 2001 jetta 1.8T. wheel nuts. Thanks a lot


----------



## camflan (Jun 24, 2004)

i beleive it is 87 ft. lbs....someone correct me if I am wrong, I have it written down on a note on my torque wrench.


----------



## meaculpa20v (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (camflan)*

haha is it taped on?


----------



## camflan (Jun 24, 2004)

yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif otherwise i would have to call the dealer all the time


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (camflan)*

87ftlbs is fine. the real spec i believe is 88ftlbs though









I just torque them to 88-90ftlbs


----------



## camflan (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (Banditt007)*









LOL, whatever, i was close







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

